# Lone Wolf Climbing Sticks Home made Caddy



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a link to another post I have that shows the pieces needed to make a climbing stick caddy. The only thing I would do different is to buy 8 feet of nylon strap instead of 6 feet. For those that need something prior to LW restocking their supply, this might be a workaround.

LW climbing stix caddy link


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for that. happy hunting, dv


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Rick! inspired me to make my own caddy. The step by step with pictures can be found here.









happy hunting, dv


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Do the caddys that you guys made "squeak" at all when walking with it? I have the Lone Wolf Stick Caddy and it squeaks bad (must be the plastic swivel connection where the shoulder strap meets the stick strap). Thinking of "reverse engineering" mine.

Joe


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

This one doesn't so far. The hooks are textured and rounded and the "D" rings are rounded so not a lot of total contact to squeak. I wonder if that makes any difference? Maybe different materials also? 

happy hunting, dv


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I made one but would just buy one from the sight below if I had to do it again. This place has everything you need to make one easily or you could just buy one already made for cheaper than LW sells them for and better quality. 

http://www.strapworks.com/Shoulder_Straps_s/57.htm


----------

